# Help with a mk1 gti



## Gallojulian89 (Sep 4, 2019)

Hey there what I’m looking for is someone too hire too help me get my mk1 back up and running.. I’m located in the north east of Indiana. I don’t wann sell the car just really really wanna drive it again. Soo if u know anyone in the region please send them my way... please


----------

